# Fixing a milking machine



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I have never used a milking machine before, but this year I have too many goats to milk before work - so my Mom and I found someone who was selling a milker on craigslist. My mom had to drive out to see it since I have had to go back to work, anyway the lady did not have any goats to try it out on, but did turn it on and it seemed to work. My mom got it for 100.00 dollars less than what the lady was asking, called me at work and we both started dreaming about how easy milking was going to be that evening.
Well after replacing all the hoses cleaning everything really well, turn it on, and no suction! The motor runs but the vacuum pump doesn't work. Where would one go to have it repaired? Is there something we should check? Any ideas where we should start?
My mom is just devastated that she was taken. But live and learn, next time we will take a goat with us!

Thanks,
Kellyjo


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have the bucket connected when you checked the suction, or just the machine itself? Does the machine have oil? I have a Caprine one system that is supposed to be oil less, but every few weeks, I have to pour a little oil in it, or the vacuum stops working.

Ken


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, the bucket is hooked up. The lady we bought it from had the pump caked full of oil, we cleaned that out with some stuff that is suppose to "dry" it out. Do you think it needs a little bit of oil?
This is a pump from Perry's Milkers, I have tried to contact him but have not received a response yet.

Kellyjo


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

what kind of pulsator do you have on it? I have a surge, and if left over the summer and not used, the leathers inside dry out, and the little piston things won't move back and forth, soit doesn't suck (vacum?) anyway, if you have a surge, it is a very easy fix. You can go to Hamby's site, and look at the surge pulsators and you will know if you have one. Parts dept sells the rebuild kit, relatively inexpensive, and Hamby sells them, and a few other places. But it's like a couple of gaskets and two leathers or something like that. But the leathers need to have a drop or two of oil on them to keep them working.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Also check your lid gasket. It must fit snugly around the inside rim of the lid. Any chips, cracks or irregularities might keep it from sealing. Ditto if the top of the bucket has any dings or bends. Are all your hose connections tight? You might need some hose clamps. Don't be discouraged. Odds are it's a minor problem. Even if you have to replace the vacuum pump, you can probably do it locally for +/- $150.

Tom


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

If you used a degreaser to clean the oil from the pump, I bet that's the problem.. I am not familiar with his machines, but most need some type of lubrication. 

Ken


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Madfarmer said:


> Even if you have to replace the vacuum pump, you can probably do it locally for +/- $150.


I am not really mechanically inclined, where would I go to get a new pump? I think it is the pump itself that is not working, if I put my hand over the suction hole it still has no suction, and the vacuum gauge reads zero. The pump is apparently is a dry pump and does not require lubrication according to the instructions.

Kellyjo


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

JB Industries (www.jbind.com) is where I bought mine. I think Grainger carries them, as well, and has local stores in some cities. An air-conditioning dealer might be able to get you one, too. You don't have to be mechanical. It's mostly just putting components together.

Tom


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

My family has a plumbing distribution business, would I be able to use something from there? My husband thought I would be able to, but he keeps asking for some specs on the kind of pump I need. The motor is 1/2hp. What does the vacuum pump need to be? The pulsator is a surge. Sorry to be so clueless, I have never owned or built a milker.

Thanks,
Kellyjo


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought spare parts until I had enough to put them together to make a working milk machine. If the pump motor runs it should pull a vacuum when hooked up if the system doesn't have a leak somewhere. My vacuum pump doesn't do a thing but run if it isn't connected to the bucket. At least in my experience I would think so. My surge bucket opening is not quite round anymore. I have to be sure the lid is seated and many times I have to push down on it with both hands until the vacuum gauge starts moving. The surge pulsator is tempermental and it seems like I am always tinkering with it to keep it working but it is worth it to me to have a machine that milks. 

Last week it worked in the evening and refused to work the next morning. Had to milk by hand. Boo Hiss. Anyway when I took it apart that evening, the tiny little screw that holds the metal circle that holds the leathers in place had come loose. Screwed it back in and we are still milking twice a day. But it still needs a lot of attention in my opinion. 

My vacuum pump is old and has nothing to do with milk machines and it works but it uses oil. I am not aware that I could clean it out without taking the whole pump apart. It is one small cyclinder shaped heavy little pump. SO I can't guess how that worked. Have you thought about asking the seller? It could easily have worked perfectly the last time she used it. If mine sat up for a year I would bet it wouldn't work without some tinkering.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

hummm contact Theresa privately as she has one of Perry's pumps and I'll be she or Jimmy (DH) can help you.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you Sondra!
Kellyjo


----------

